# Should i start breeding?



## The Kameleonkid (Dec 10, 2014)

i have started saving up to by a new male bearded dragon, that i will be pairing up with my female in about a years time. I asked my local pet store and they said they would be willing to buy some babies off me. But also they said i should try selling online through stuff like gum tree and preloved. I have a a 2ft viv for my hatchlings, and a large incubator. Should i start breeding my Beardies? :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

If you do be aware that you might have trouble giving away any babies let alone sell them as every man and his dog are breeding beardies, and the supply outweighs the demand.


----------



## MicVic90 (Sep 29, 2014)

I think a good idea might be to look on Gumtree and Preloved before you start breeding, just so you can see how many are already available on there. It might give you some more insight as to what you will be getting into before you start  

A lot of beardies end up in rescues because there as so many available too, which might be something else for you to think about. 

Hope this helps! : victory:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

i'd be amazed if the pet shop was wiling to give you more than a fiver for each baby...the supply of beardies is huge, far bigger than the market...


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

CloudForest said:


> i'd be amazed if the pet shop was wiling to give you more than a fiver for each baby...the supply of beardies is huge, far bigger than the market...


I'd be surprised if it was that much


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CloudForest said:


> i'd be amazed if the pet shop was wiling to give you more than a fiver for each baby...the supply of beardies is huge, far bigger than the market...


like there put there more beardies out there than are been sold if you get £5 a baby then your doing well and just think how much there will cost you to feed ,heat and clen by the time you sold then then i bet you will be out of pocket


----------



## Shegu (Sep 1, 2013)

Unless you plan to keep the babies yourself indefinitely I wouldn't even bother breeding Beardies. There are several reptile shops I know locally and they don't even want them for free, because they'd still have to house, heat and feed them until they found buyers and at the moment nobody's buying.


----------



## geckko (Jan 5, 2015)

Shegu said:


> Unless you plan to keep the babies yourself indefinitely I wouldn't even bother breeding Beardies. There are several reptile shops I know locally and they don't even want them for free, because they'd still have to house, heat and feed them until they found buyers and at the moment nobody's buying.



mm agree on this mm no point breeding


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Kameleonkid said:


> i have started saving up to by a new male bearded dragon, that i will be pairing up with my female in about a years time. I asked my local pet store and they said they would be willing to buy some babies off me. But also they said i should try selling online through stuff like gum tree and preloved. I have a a 2ft viv for my hatchlings, and a large incubator. Should i start breeding my Beardies? :2thumb:


Quite simply, no.
Just enjoy your beardie as a pet. The market has gone beyond saturation point with them. Rescue centres are full, as are pet shops. From reading your post, I get the impression that are quite young. How are you going to be able to afford to keep all the babies if you are having to save up to buy a male? They aren't expensive.
If you want to try breeding, look for a different species that you will be able to sell.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I bought my beardie about a year ago with the intention of getting him a mate to breed with. 

If you look at the prices and sheer volume of adverts with them for sale it's quite possible you could end up stuck with quite a few babies. They lay quite a few eggs. 

At the moment you can barely give them away and that goes for morphs too.

There does seem to be a lot of people getting out of breeding them or certianlly scaling down their operations. I don't think there is much money to be made in it like there maybe was a while ago. 

As it stands I still have my beardie and enjoy him as a pet. But for the time being I've no intention to breed with him as much as I would like to purely to keep some of the offspring. It doesn't seem right to add to the numbers when so many are struggling to find homes.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi

I understand wanting to breed stuff I really do - I always wanted to also - but I would (as you have asked) echo the others in saying don't breed normal dragons

(its debatable if you should breed any dragons, and many snakes, but assuming your dragons normal morph)

there is a glut on the market right now of so many things - corns, royals, dragons etc

if you really want to for the pleasure, perhaps only incubate a few eggs, and maybe try to have homes lined up in advance. But I wouldn't do it lightly.

Sorry I know this is disappointing


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

We bread beardies many years ago when they were in demand,however,were breeding the natural wild type from imported stock.I wonder if we could get away from all of these, what I think are awful morphs, and back to the more natural types, the demand may increase again.Yellow beardies ,where the hell did that come from, no wonder nobody wants them,same situation with leopard geckos and corns .By the way have you seen how many crickets a group of growing babies eat? Faster than you can feed them!
Terry


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

anni said:


> We bread beardies many years ago when they were in demand,however,were breeding the natural wild type from imported stock.I wonder if we could get away from all of these, what I think are awful morphs, and back to the more natural types, the demand may increase again.Yellow beardies ,where the hell did that come from, no wonder nobody wants them,same situation with leopard geckos and corns .By the way have you seen how many crickets a group of growing babies eat? Faster than you can feed them!
> Terry


the morphs are the only ones that sell, but not for very much at all...there are hundreds of thousands of normal/wildtypes bred all the time...


----------

